
Ex-Googler: 'Tons of Engineers' Want to Leave Google - jrs235
http://www.businessinsider.com/ex-googler-tons-of-engineers-want-to-leave-google-2015-1
======
ashwinaj
"During a trip to Palo Alto earlier this week, we spoke with another high-
profile venture capitalist who said he also expected talent to flee Google in
increased numbers during 2015 — but only if the company is unable to get its
stock growing again"

So the alternative to a sorta comfy job with lots of free perks is to slog
insane hours in a startup with absolutely no guarantee of a payout? I'd love
to know who this VC is; in any case, this is shoddy journalism. It makes
sweeping generalization of all employees being after money, which some might
be true for some, but I'm sure many of the ones leaving love to challenge
themselves to work in unexplored areas, something which no big company
provides (exception: GoogleX and other skunk works outfits which let's face
it, you gotta know the right people to get in).

------
m3talridl3y
I've heard this story before, but I don't remember a mass exodus from "da
goog" as the article hideously calls it. I wonder what the motive is.

~~~
shampine
Reads like FUD, also it is from January 2015.

~~~
samspenc
I'm pretty sure this exact story made it to HN when it was published as well -
I remember reading this then.

------
nostrademons
It's funny to click on the linked Tweet and see the person they're quoting
say:

"Or the part where my dumb tweet became a scandal on BI?"

------
lacker
Meh. Google has what, 20,000 engineers? So even a normal turnover rate is
thousands every year. This is a "dog bites man" story.

~~~
brador
It's about the trend and the environment not the numbers.

~~~
nostrademons
They're 5 years late. 2009/2010, the trend was ex-Googlers leaving for
startups. When I left in 2014, the trend was ex-Googlers leaving for public-
sector service or academia, which we'll probably hear about in another year or
two, and who knows where it is now?

